# Has anyone tried mandelic acid?



## monniej (Mar 30, 2006)

in an effort to find a product that fades dark spots and is suitable for women of color i came across some information on mandelic acid, an aha derived from bitter almond. has anyone ever tried this particular aha and what was your result? the reviews are pretty good for the most part, but i trust my mut sisters to give me the real low down! let me know what you think!


----------



## redspiralz (Mar 30, 2006)

Mandelic Acid is WONDERFUL! I've used this after doing glycolic peels and your skin glows. It really works wonders on those pores on your nose also. It can be a bit strong, it burns a bit when you put it on so like all acids be careful. when using and layering.


----------



## monniej (Mar 30, 2006)

you use it with glycolic acid? i know that they're both ahas. what's the benefit of using them together? do you get much peeling from using both?


----------



## 4getmeNot (Apr 1, 2006)

I purchased MaMa lotion, which contains mandelic acid and glycolic acid. It has definitely helped my red spots/acne scars and it also even out my skintone and gave me that glow. It does sting and burn but only for a minute or two. At first I was like omg! But I think your skin adjusts to it and it becomes less harsh on your face. Your really not supposed to use acne products when you use it, you can use those on alternate days. You don't have to use ga with it, but most products are made with both together because they're more effective. If you'd like to check out, go to skincarerx.com. Hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 1, 2006)

where would you get this stuff if you wanted to buy it?


----------



## 4getmeNot (Apr 1, 2006)

Oh, it is safe for skin of color too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Retro, I got mine from skincarerx.com...mama lotion. it contains mandelic acid, as well as some others acids. i don't know where to get it pure/plain, but i am sure it's out there somewhere.


----------



## cardboardboxed (Apr 1, 2006)

I've never heard of it and I can't find much info on it. How does it work with glycolic? Also, can you buy is not as a lotion, but like pure or as a peel?


----------



## dancar3 (Apr 2, 2006)

I get mandelic acid from here. This is the samples page so you can try a little of it before purchasing the full size which can take a bite out of your purse! You should really go easy using this and start out using it a few times a week before using it everyday and it's mainly formulated for people w/ oily skin. People w/ dry skin have used it too, but since it has a drying effect, not as many use it.


----------



## dancar3 (Apr 2, 2006)

I don't think I could ever use those 2 together on the same day or even want to, it would be torture for me skin! It's best to go easy when using acids, but even after using mandelic for awhile, using it w/ glycolic could still hurt, at least for my face.


----------



## cardboardboxed (Apr 2, 2006)

WOW it's quite expensive, $11 for 5 ml? Crazy! lol I think I'll stick with glycolic for now, my skin is quite happy with it....


----------



## dolphin_gal (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi Dancar3 .... Not sure what strength glycolic you use, but I would think that if the total % acid is within the range you're used to then it shouldn't be a problem. For instance, if you normally do a 30% glycolic peel, then doing a peel with 15% glycolic and 15% mandelic should be fine.

I have just recently started putting a few drops of glycolic acid into my ACV toner and it seems to be working fine as per no irritation. Because one of my peel goals is to even out my skin tone and get rid of some brown spots, I think I will order a small sample of the mandelic to add to my ACV toner since mandelic is supposed to be excellent for blotchy skin. I'll definitely post results when I try it.


----------



## monniej (Apr 3, 2006)

i know it's alittle pricey, but i'm kind of scared of glycolic. this has been used on women of color and seems to be much milder than glycolic. glycolic has been know to create more hyperpigmentation in women of color if it's too strong.


----------



## monniej (Apr 3, 2006)

this is the product i'm thinking about picking up. they had some really good testimonials from people that have tried it. i thought i'd give it a shot.

http://skincarerx.com/shopping/review_box.html?prid=10


----------



## monniej (Apr 3, 2006)

that's great dolphin gal. i'll be using it for the same reason, to even out my skintone. it will be nice to compare notes with someone with a different skintone!


----------



## dolphin_gal (Apr 3, 2006)

Cool - let's stay in touch!


----------



## dancar3 (Apr 3, 2006)

That seems like a great choice, yes please post results! I've been using the mandelic acid for a little while now (2 weeks), about every 2 or 3 days since it is very drying for my face even though my skin is more on the oily side. It does help shrink pores, lessen the oiliness, and leave it with a nice glow. There are people who use this every day that have even better results.


----------



## cardboardboxed (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm asian, which isn't nearly as dark as you I'm sure, but I've never had a prob with glycolic acid and after a couple months of use I'm up to 50%. I haven't had any hyperpigmentation from it or any other problems. I wouldn't recommend you going that high... ever... I think women of color shouldn't go above 30% if I remember correctly. I think you should be fine using low percentages though like 10%.

You could try lactic acid, it's also more darker skin friendly than glycolic, and it's WAY cheaper than mandelic.


----------



## monniej (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks for the info cardboardboxed! do you have a link for the lactic acid product that you like?


----------



## cardboardboxed (Apr 4, 2006)

I've never personally used it, but http://www.makeupartistschoice.com/ is a very reliable site that I've heard great reviews from. http://www.platinumskincare.com/ has peels, though I'm not sure if they have lactic. Their site's a bit wonky right now or I would have checked.


----------



## dancar3 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have the lactid acid from makeupartistschoice and it works great for me. It is designed to be a "gentler" peel w/ the same benefits as glycolic, but you might want to give them a call and see what they have to say to be on the safe side, good luck!


----------

